# Desbloqueo de los Nokia cdma



## Jagc_ve

Primero que nada deceo felicitar a los moderadores y administradores de este foro.
 :mrgreen: Mi duda es con relacion al desbloqueo de los nokia cdma como el 2280, 2112, 2118, 6225 etc. ya que estos cuando se encuentran bloqueados no es posible obtener el codigo de seguridad por medio de la clave *3001#12345#, he escuchado que exiten algunos programas para desbloquearlos pero no he podido conseguir información alguna.  

De antemano Gracias, Salu2.


----------



## labtelcel

Hola se que soy nuevo en el foro de electrónica pero soy un viejo lobo de mar en esto de los teléfonos celulares y si el programa se llama nokia diego y la mayoría de las veces el cable empleado para dicho programa y los programas existentes en dku-5


----------



## MARTI

hola quisiera que me ayuden soy de peru y viajando al norte en el bus encontre un celular nokia 2112 estababloqueado y quiero activarlo alguien de peru o de algun lugar que pueda ayudarmea hacerlo 
es de telefonica


----------



## luccho

bueno si es como dise el amigo "labtecel"el sw  se llama diego y trabaja con  los  cables  ku5 6225 2112 2125 2280 2118 ectectect  ku 2 6265 6155 6255 6235   cdma tamvien esta el phoinex pero trabaja con purus modelos mas nuevos  suerte ..............


----------

